# New 20 gal Vert Construction Diary



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

So it begins. I've purchased a lot of items:

20H Aquarium
Jungle Box Conversion Kit
Exo Terra Compact Top
Zoo Med Eco Earth
Hydroton Clay
Great Stuff Foam
Aquarium Decoration
Pitcher Plants
Creeping Fig
Coffee Plant
Fern
Aquarium Sealant
Multipurpose Concrete


Today I began the construction. First I sealed the inside of the cage. I am still awaiting the Conversion Kit, but I did need to seal up the areas on the inside of the cage since it will be on it's end standing up.

Then I started to shape the styrofoam. That is a messy task. I took my large piece of styrofoam and put in the aquarium decoration. I also put in several cubes I had cut out of styrofoam. Then came the Great Stuff foam. Ok, never dealt with it before, but I gotta say it is some awesome stuff. I am sold on it.


Here's some pictures to show the progress so far:


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

this is funny, i was just gonna do this....... you def. beat me to it  looks awesome brotha! its gonnnnnnnnnnnna be sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Subscribed* I cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha, that sure is an interesting center piece. I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Waiting for the Great Foam to dry (it appears dry but from what I am told it keeps expanding for two (?) days).

Made an order for Kyoto Moss Spores and I am looking for pillow moss (tropical moss) for the vivarium. Anyone know of a good website or eBay seller they use for ordering?


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

it should defently not be expanding for two days a day at most but six hours be best. Good luck


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

midget said:


> it should defently not be expanding for two days a day at most but six hours be best. Good luck


Good to know.  I'll be putting on the concrete tomorrow then.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

*Concrete action!*

Alright it's time for the concrete. My girlfriend forbid me from doing any concrete in the apartment and from doing any more work on her dragon rug (the Great Stuff foam construction on her rug scared the crap outta her). So it was outside on the back deck/balcony for me. Temp... 45 degrees. Weather... raining. Working on a frog cage despite these crappy conditions... priceless.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Concrete action!*

pretty cool, it would real cool if the face got covered in moss.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Concrete action!*



Julio said:


> pretty cool, it would real cool if the face got covered in moss.


I ordered 4 packets of kyoto moss spores yesterday just for that hope!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

*MOSS Spore ACTION!*

Ok. I shall be honest, there was some cracking occurring in the cement. It was rather strange because it didn't crack until I had glued it into the cage and two days after I had spray painted it. No biggie, minor cracks, and easily fixable.

I mixed up the moss spores with water and then applied them to the structure. I wanted to get them applied so that they started to cultivate. Any small cracks that had been created were easily filled with the moss spore mud. It worked great!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see how the moss grows in.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Occidentalis said:


> Can't wait to see how the moss grows in.


Can't wait to see IF the moss grows in, i've read Kyoto can be tricky...


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> Can't wait to see IF the moss grows in, i've read Kyoto can be tricky...


agreed
but if it does, thatll look really neat in the cracks


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I was very skeptical at first. Now I live by the stuff. It came in great on my coconut 'sex' hut that I have in my 40 gallon.










I mean, common, who wouldn't want to have sex in that thing? It's freaking awesome looking. So much cooler than just coconut husk.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

pygmypiranha said:


> I mean, common, who wouldn't want to have sex in that thing? It's freaking awesome looking. So much cooler than just coconut husk.



I for one...am going to take a pass!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

*Almost done...*

Well, it is almost done. I put in the soil, coconut earth, hydroton, and the plants. I added in some pretty unique plants like Juncus (effusus Spiralis), Fragrens Maiden Hair (Adiantum raddianum), some pitcher plants, a coffee plant, and A robust male fern.

One of the main changes I did with this cage was having the cage door on the side instead of the long end. This way when you look into the cage it is a flat pane of glass with no door mechanisms or pieces in the way.


Some supplies I snagged at Rainforest Station in Grand Rapids.




































Added the Robust Male Fern.









Added the coffee plant to the statue head potted area.


















I added the Fragrens Maiden Hair (Adiantum raddianum) to the right side.









The Juncus (effusus Spiralis) was added to the left side in the front corner.


















The cage after a misting and after adding the pitcher plants.


















Three types of pitcher plants. I located these in the front right corner.









Frog knob that I picked up and added for opening the side panel on the Jungle Box kit.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

*COMPLETED ... Now just needing some Frogs.*

It's done. Added in the final plants and moss. Also added in leaf litter and misted the entire cage heavily. Now I just need some frogs...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: COMPLETED ... Now just needing some Frogs.*

That looks awesome! Looks like some sort of ancient ruins. Nice job


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice viv! Thatll be tight when the kyoto moss grows. Besides the selaginella, what kind of ground covery moss did you use? Looks really good


----------



## cloons411 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is really nice! Are the plants from Rainforest station as well?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

nice viv
but how much did u reseach those pitchers? all that i kno grow *big* and need a winter dormancy


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

The sarracenia (pitcher plants) come in all different sizes and several don't get big at all. However, like you say, I believe just about all of them do require a winter dormancy of some sort.

Nepenthes is a nice alternative for the pitcher plants and loves to suck down FF's...


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

hukilausurfer said:


> Besides the selaginella, what kind of ground covery moss did you use?


The other ground covering I used (besides leaf litter of course) was a NorthWest Sheet Moss that I ordered off eBay. It was a great positive purchase.




cloons411 said:


> Are the plants from Rainforest station as well?


Not all of the plants are from Rainforest station, but several of them were purchased there. I also spoke with the owner, Jim, quiet a bit as far as the construction and some of his work on terrariums.




HunterB said:


> nice viv
> but how much did u research those pitchers? all that i kno grow *big* and need a winter dormancy


I did do some reading, but when purchasing from retail stores (Lowes or Meijer) there isn't much information on exactly what species you are purchasing. My experience with the kinds I have in my other terrarium, they are pretty hardy and I haven't had to have a dormancy period. However, these may be completely different (even though I purchased them from the same places).


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Any updated pics of the viv? Did the moss grow in?


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

The Japanese say that you must have patience when dealing with moss. This is absolutely true.

The moss is still 'sprouting' but I have hope. I've been considering cutting off some of the ventilation to make it more humid in the cage.

The coffee plant is doing alright, but is probably going to be replaced with something else (which doesn't have leaves dying all the time ).


----------



## ubstrong (Jan 2, 2010)

DO TELL.. what is this moss and where do you get the spores?


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

ubstrong said:


> DO TELL.. what is this moss and where do you get the spores?


The moss is kyoto moss and it is available thru many sellers. Typically it is used in Bonsai.


----------

